# Apple tv



## firstimac (4 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour, une petite question, je viens d'acquérir une Apple TV, le vendeur fnac m'a assuré que celle-ci fonctionnait l'Imac éteint, et après avoir configuré l'apple tv avec Itunes, ce qui n'est pas compliquer, ça ne fonctionne pas si l'ordi est arrete, normal ou manip à effectué?
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Gwen (4 Novembre 2014)

Ça fonctionne, mais seulement sur les fichiers issus de ton compte iCloud et non ceux présents sur ton ordi.

Bref, si tu achètes sur iTunes, ça marche, sinon, non.

Le vendeur a à moitié menti, mais c'est vrai que sans ordi allumé, tu te coupes de 99% de l'intérêt de ce boîtier.

Franchement, ce n'est pas cool de la part de ce vendeur.


----------



## firstimac (4 Novembre 2014)

firstimac a dit:


> Bonjour, une petite question, je viens d'acquérir une Apple TV, le vendeur fnac m'a assuré que celle-ci fonctionnait l'Imac éteint, et après avoir configuré l'apple tv avec Itunes, ce qui n'est pas compliquer, ça ne fonctionne pas si l'ordi est arrete, normal ou manip à effectué?
> Merci de vos réponses



Merci, gwen, effectivement c'est pas cool, mais bon je ferais avec


----------



## Gwen (4 Novembre 2014)

Sinon, c'est vraiment un excellent boîtier pour lire ce que tu as sur ton Mac. Moi, je ne pourrais plus m'en passer. Je gère tout sur l'ordinateur et je stream mes fichiers dans mon salon.


----------

